# Shortest report ever...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went fly fishing on Sunday got skunked I suck... The end..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey me too :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What is it with this years fishing.
Everything is different than in past years.
I guess the high flows and cooler temps have changed the eating habits of the fish.

Looks like we will need to learn some new methods this year.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I almost did. Shared one wiper with my grandson and caught one brookie at Silver lake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Hey me too :lol:


That is because you have a crappy fishing instructor that and the only fish that wanted to eat tried to eat your indicator!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

High water = worm time, San Juan or otherwise. Muddler Minnows are a good bet too. Purists be damned.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

My fellow feather floater that is why they call it fishing & not catching :mrgreen: at least you didnt have to clean any.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I took the fly rod out too. Had two strikes in about five hours.  

Switched to a small rapala and caught two small cutts in about twenty minutes.  

I dont think you suck, it's the fish... they suck!! Picky right now it seems.


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow I have been fly fishing the local rivers lately (ogden or farmington canyon) and been pounding them. The ticket for me has been a 14 stimulator with a BH hares ear dropper. Granted its been snits above Washington Blvd to the mouth of the canyon, but its been fast and furious fishing. Its close to home for me. Makes for a great evening trip. Best of luck all


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The Logan has been Nice lately. Can't wait for this weekend to fish above redbanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got skunked Friday night on the Strawberry below the dam, and again on Saturday at Little Dell in the 'toon. A big ohfer the weekend. But dang, what beautiful nights to be on the water. I needed to get out of the city for sure.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Was this your Boulder trip that you got skunked on? Please say it wasn't.

That's some tough luck. Hope it didn't cost too much time/gas money.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats this weekend they are going. You better not get a goose egg there Orvis!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Was this your Boulder trip that you got skunked on? Please say it wasn't.
> 
> That's some tough luck. Hope it didn't cost too much time/gas money.


Nope I leave in 20 min to head south to the boulder you bet there will be pics and hopefully some nice fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

We went down to Utah Lake on the 4th and floated around for about 6 hours with NO fish.
My wife said she got a few hits dragging a worm on the bottom, but I got NOTHING.

Lures of many types and sizes, two or three types of bait, and an irritating d-bag that decided he needed to launch his PWC right where we were fishing in spite of 10 miles of available shoreline, AND having to work his truck and trailer AROUND my truck for ten minutes to get to where he could. I moved over to the shore and told him that if he got within two feet of my truck I was going to show him how the PWC doubled as a suppository, but aparently I am not that scary in a float tube. :wink: 

I DID notice that at no point did he get closer than FOUR feet to my truck though, so whatever. :twisted:


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Went to fish lower provo 7/16. Looked good when I got there. Water came up over 100 cfs while I was putting on my waders. Mud and trees rushing downstream. Took off my waders and went home.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried the Middle yesterday for a quick trip and couldn't wade to my sweet spot because my waders don't cover my head. Broke my 3wt (again) too. All of that set the mood for a good old fashioned skunking.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to work all weekend...........................................


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Orvis...you should change the title of this thread to "Misery loves Company" or "Skunkings" or "Fishing trips gone bad". There is something therapeutic about knowing that everyone has a bad trip every once in a while!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Had my personal favoite a little while back. I went one day and destroyed the fish on the fly. seemed like one after the other. Fishing was so good that I went back the next day. Two and a half hours later had nothing but some kinks in my line. It was like somebody flipped of the hungry fish light. I finally left after foul hooking two fish. It was frusturating knowing they were in there but not knowing what they were eating. ended up going for a hike to salvage the day.


----------

